# Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken



## marimauri (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin Marimauri, habe vor 10 Jahren ein Haus mit Teich gekauft, der jetzt im Rahmen der Gartenumgestaltung eine neue Randbefestigung  bekommen hat.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit dieser Art der Teichrandbefestigung?
Es soll sich um imprägniertes Lärchenholz handeln, laut Auftragsbestätigung 45x45mm, 90cm lang und eine PE-Randleiste Dicke 3 mm.
Meine Sorge ist jetzt, daß das Lärchenholz trotz Imprägnierung verrottet.

 
Die im Bild liegenden Klinkersteine hab ich beim Aufgraben des Randbereiches "gefunden".


Außerdem suche ich noch nach einer guten Lösung für die Randgestaltung.
Die Folie ist vom Fachbetrieb auf ca. 20cm rundrum "eingekürzt" worden, wie auf dem obigen Randfoto zu sehen ist. 
 


Über Hilfe und Anregungen freut sich

marimauri


----------



## Zimboman (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Hallo Marimauri und herzlich willkommen hier.

Die Pflöcke werden wohl in jedem Falle vergammeln. (Sibirische) Lärche ist recht hart und wenn sie imprägniert ist. hält sie auch ne Weile. Da die Pflöcke in der Erde sind und diese wohl auch immer etwas feucht ist, gammeln sie in jedem Falle (auch wenn es ein paar Jährchen halten wird). Ich würde daher eher Erde und Steine empfehlen. Das hält ewig.

Viele Grüße
Zimbod


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Von Holz würde ich auch Abstand nehmen. Steine bzw. Beton ist besser,

Den Rand würde ich mit grünen Ufermatten abdecken. Schützt die Folie vor UV-Strahlung und mechanischen Beschädigungen und sieht natürlich aus. Bewachsen lassen, fertig.


----------



## karsten. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Hallo 

das mit dem PE-Rand ist ne gute Lösung

aber leider lausig ausgeführt !

-die Falten die nach außen führen sind Wasserdiebe
-Holz in der Erde  
-Keine richtige Kapillarsperre  
-Folie sichtbar und ungeschützt


der geringste   Aufwand sollte sein eine fachgerechte Betonschulter hinter den PE Streifen zu bauen und die Folie dabei senkrecht nach oben zu führen

das alles kann man dann mit Steinsetzung , Beeten ,Kies usw. wegtarnen

mfG

die Suchworte hier heißen Stahlkante Saugsperre oder Kapillarsperre


----------



## marimauri (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Von Holz würde ich auch Abstand nehmen. Steine bzw. Beton ist besser,
> 
> Den Rand würde ich mit grünen Ufermatten abdecken. Schützt die Folie vor UV-Strahlung und mechanischen Beschädigungen und sieht natürlich aus. Bewachsen lassen, fertig.



Hallo und guten Abend,

Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung und die schnellen Antworten.
Leider habe ich die Rechnung des Gartenbetriebes (hochdekorierter Hochglanzname, handverlesen) schon bezahlt und mich nicht im Vorfeld um die Haltbarkeit der Pflöcke gekümmert. Nun  hinke ich mit der Schadensbegrenzung hinterher.
Wegen der grünen Teichufermatten war ich schon bei Naturagart (ist hier bei mir in der Nachbarschaft.) Sie sagten nur, ich müsse eine Kapillarsperre einbringen, und eben dafür reichen die noch verbliebenen Zentimeter nicht. Oder gibt es auch dafür eine Lösung?

Bin gespannt auf die Antworten

Grüße von
marimauri


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Hallo Marimauri,
da gibt es schon eine Lösung für die Ufermatte mit Kapilarsperre.
Das wäre dann ein Ufergraben in dem du dann auch pflanzen kannst.
Bei mir war an einer Seite die Folie auch gut kurz und dann habe ich einfach eine 
Folie daruntergelegt.Ich stell dir mal eine Zeichnung ein wie ich das gelöst habe.
Ich würde auch mit Beton arbeiten, hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht.
LG Markus


----------



## austriacarp (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Hallo
Am besten du nimmst Trainagenschlauch der hält Ewig.


----------



## marimauri (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*



austriacarp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Am besten du nimmst Trainagenschlauch der hält Ewig.



Hallo,

wohin und wie soll ich den legen und welchen Durchmesser auswählen?

@Moderlieschenking: Tolle und für mich verständliche Skizze. DANKE, kommt in die Ausführungsmappe, erst muss ich die vom Fachbetrieb im Garten verteilten Ackerschachtelhalmstücke ausgraben, solange sie noch nicht in die Tiefe gewurzelt sind.

Grüße von
Marimauri


----------



## austriacarp (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Ich habe den ganzen Rand bei meinen Schwimmteich mit 100mm Trainagenschlauch gemacht. Zur Verankerung habe ich Betoneisen rund gebogen und eingeschlagen dann Folie drüber und fertig.


----------



## koifischfan (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Holz kann man sehr wohl nehmen.
Man muß nur darauf achten, daß es nicht ständig feucht steht.

Ein rechteckiges Loch in Spatenbreite ausheben, ungefähr 20 Zentimeter tiefer als die Palisade versenkt werden soll. Dann 20cm z.B. Kies 16-32, die Palisade reinstellen und nun rundherum mit Kies verfüllen. Diesen schichtenweise mit einer Dachlatte verdichten.


----------



## marimauri (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Holz kann man sehr wohl nehmen.
> Man muß nur darauf achten, daß es nicht ständig feucht steht.
> .



Hallo Koifischfan,
das wird oder ist schwierig, weil der neue Rasen drumherum gewässert werden muss und somit die Umgebungserde zwangsläufig feucht ist.
Und bei meinen archäologischen Grabungen rund um den Teichrand bin ich auch auf keine Kiesschichten gestossen, nur Pflöcke in der feuchten Erde, dazu Klinkersteine.

Und das ist ja der Ausgang meiner Frage: wer hat Erfahrung mit der Zeitdauer, bis diese imprägnierten Lärchenholzpflöcke in der feuchten Gartenerde verrottet sein werden.
Gärtner von Eden sagt: die verrotten nie.

sommerliche Grüße von
marimauri


----------



## koifischfan (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*



> ... das wird oder ist schwierig, weil der neue Rasen drumherum gewässert werden muss und somit die Umgebungserde zwangsläufig feucht ist.


Dann hast du es vermutlich falsch verstanden. Der Pflock steht ja nicht in der Erde.

Selbst wenn du täglich sprengst, hat das Holz immer trockene Füße bzw. kann trocknen. Es steht in einer Drainageschicht.


----------



## marimauri (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Dann hast du es vermutlich falsch verstanden. Der Pflock steht ja nicht in der Erde.
> 
> Selbst wenn du täglich sprengst, hat das Holz immer trockene Füße bzw. kann trocknen. Es steht in einer Drainageschicht.



Das sollten wir mal dem Gärtner von Eden vorschlagen. Der hat die Pflöcke in der Erde versenkt.  Wie Du auf dem Foto siehst sind sie bereits gesetzt.
Meine Frage war ja, ob jemand Erfahrung hat, wie lange das Ganze wohl hält bevor es wegen der Feuchtigkeit in der Erde verrottet. 
Meine Zaunelemente vom Vorbesitzer haben insgesamt 8 Jahre gehalten, dann lag das Zaunelement im Garten, weil der Pfosten, der das Ganze hielt, verrottet war.

Grüße von
marimauri


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichrandbefestigung mit Lärchenholzpflöcken*

Hallo Marimauri,
Also ich würde dir eher von Holz abraten,
auch wenn Koifischfan meint mit einer Drainageschicht ist das abgetan.
Bei den Regenfällen die wir hatten hilft dir auch eine 20 cm Drainageschicht nichts,
wenn du unterhalb lehmhaltigen Boden hast der das Wasser nicht durchlässt, da ist die
Drainage dann auch sehr schnell voll.
Holz hebt einfach nur begrenzt ( auch wenn Lärchenholz länger haltbar ist).
Ich tendiere zu Beton bzw. Randleistensteine die du auf Beton setzen kannst.
Alternativ wäre auch die Möglichkeit noch mit dem Drainagerohr, hatte ich mir
zuerst auch überlegt, erscheint mir aber nicht so stabil wie Beton.
LG Markus


----------

